# E-Collar Conditioning



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I am ready to start using the e-collar with Ash. 

Thing is, I have only used it as a "NO" and "recall" for the other dogs and to be honest.....they did not get the whole "find a level for them" thing. 

It was "NO, don't kill the cat" and "You better get your ass over here" work. 

So, I want to do it right. She has been wearing it intermittently for a few days now. (She has worn it before, but I stopped doing that) 

I have a good idea on what I am going to do, but want to see how others have started, as there may be some other ideas that would be better? 

Don't bother telling me to use the search function.....I SUCK at it. Found some stuff, but it is not what I was looking for really. :lol:

It is the retrieve that I need to use it for. She will go out and get whatever, but "bring" is a whole other story.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

There's a lot of stuff on the Dobbs site Carol:
http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/schutzhund/index.html

The first thing I did was teach Andy to hold calmly in front of me by putting it in his mouth. Then from there to taking it, coming forward to take it, then down and forward, then off the ground and always coming into the front position. The only thing I used the ecollar for was stopping going around the wall or jump.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Steve Strom said:


> There's a lot of stuff on the Dobbs site Carol:
> http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/schutzhund/index.html
> 
> The first thing I did was teach Andy to hold calmly in front of me by putting it in his mouth. Then from there to taking it, coming forward to take it, then down and forward, then off the ground and always coming into the front position. The only thing I used the ecollar for was stopping going around the wall or jump.


Thanks!! I am working on the calmly holding in front now (just started that actually). She is doing okay with it, but you can tell that sometimes she would rather "check out" and run around with it....LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

teach your dog two things with the ecollar first. go away from and return.

I've taught it using a crate.

say CRATE - continuous low stim - until the dog goes in the crate and then you turn it off. Reward.... then work on increasing your distance.

the 2nd thing you want to teach is recall - (even if the dog knows it) Make the dog sit and stay 
say COME - continuous low stim until the dog gets to you.

You're teaching the dog how to shut off the stim.

Then you work with the dumbell. Turn on the stim and put the dumbell in the dog's mouth and shut it off. You can do this with two people. Eventually you work to the point where you toss the dumbell on the ground, the dog is stim'd until he picks it up. Then you increase the distance. Then you can increase the stim level for speed.


----------

